
How one man built a $51m theme park for his daughter - tooba
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-40742586
======
Powerofmene
While it is an inspiration to see how far this Dad would go to have his
daughter have a place to be included in play safely, it is equally sad. Sad
that in this day and age kids and adults with disabilities are still excluded
in parks, on rides, at events because of access or tolerance.

Things are changing, slowly, but they are changing. Inclusion typically means
if you want your child included you have to develop and coach the bowling
league or ball team for individuals with disabilities. Pro baseball player
David Price is the exception and put his money where his heart is. He was a
major contributor to an newly built and now open accessible play park in his
hometown. Kudos to Mr. Price for giving everyone who wants to play baseball or
play on a swing in his hometown a place to do that.

I once had a gentleman tell me after a car accident that resulted in physical
disabilities that resulted in his permanent use of a wheelchair, that access
is defined as:

Do you want your nursing home to be accessible by automatic door or a manual
door. Sad.

